# Girls laughing at me? confused?



## acceptableaxe (Apr 6, 2016)

So I was in Religion today and we started to watch a movie so I moved to the other side of the classroom to sit with my best mate. Now I'm not very popular and I have a lot of things that decrease my confidence so I dont know many girls. I am friends with a lot of popular guys and some nerdy guys too, Just sort of mates with everyone. This friend im sitting next to is the best friend to every girl that is sitting at the back of the classroom (in a group). So I'm sitting there just talking to my friend (lachi btw) and all of a sudden a girl calls out "Hey, Thomas (me) can you move please?" and all the girls lose it like it was the funniest joke on earth. I am so confused so I just moved a bit to the right and tried to forget about it.

Although that didn't work since I'm writing this at 1 AM and currently cant sleep. Were they making fun of me or something else, please I just need to sleep!

P.S. I think there may be a rumour about me (dont know what) because one of these girls came in the classroom a week earlier (sits next to me, assigned seats) and looks at me and laughs, looks away then back and laughs again... I don't even know wtf is happening any more.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

I dunno, man, girls are weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I can tell you that girls are weird, too. I don't know how old you are, but teen girls are pretty bad. 

I remember at 14, overhearing a conversation about guys and comparing them to paper place settings and products. This one girl had the audacity to compare me to "toilet paper...used toilet paper". That same year, they spread a rumor about her having a "discharge" in her underpants when they had a sleepover. It was pretty vile. 
These girls were in the flag corp (auxiliary) that would dance as the marching band played. Those same girls gave names to a couple of ladies who "weren't as attractive as them"......

One of them was named "Labby" as in Labrador Retriever. A second was called "PWAP" - "Piggy with a Pole".

Cruelty knows no bounds to teen girls. I never saw anything this bad from the guys. The two girls just mentioned were really nice. I made sure I got to know them.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

You said you were watching a movie, so is there any chance you were blocking the screen from where they were sitting? That would at least explain why they asked you to move.

There's no way to know what they were laughing about, but for whatever it's worth, when I was younger my friends and I tended to laugh at/around boys that someone in the group had a crush on. It was mostly about teasing our friend who had a crush on that boy more than anything else. Often, we were laughing at their reaction to being around (or talking to or so on) their crush.

So hey, you never know. It may not have been a bad thing. That being said, there's no way for me to say that's definitely what's going on.


----------

